# Contador con preeestablecimiento



## johavame (Ago 14, 2006)

hola foreros

    Nececito diseñar un contadaor en BCD que cuente entre un valor introducido mediante dip-swith y el numero 75, 
el diseño debo de realizarlo con el contador BCD 74162 sincronico, exclusivamente.
    otro problema que tengo es que no sé la configuracion de conexión del 162 para que trabaje como un contador con preestablecimiento. 



       Les agradeceria ayuda y consejos....     Gracias.....


----------



## johavame (Ago 15, 2006)

Sabemos que muchos contadores sincronicos (paralelos) estan diseñados para ser prefijables, en otras palabras se pueden prefijara cualquier valor inicial de conteo, ya sea en forma sincronica (independiente dela señal de reloj) o sincronica (durante la transicion activa de la señal de reloj). ESta operacion de prefijado tambien se conoce como carga del contador.

       Lo que necesito es diseñar es un contador con una carga presijable entre un valor de 0 a 75, y que en valor introducido cuente en forma ascendente hasta en numero 75, al llegar a él el contador se devuelve a empieza con el valor de la carga.  


      Ayuda porfa.......


----------

